# 2009 Cheyenne table floor socket fitting



## Steveda (Mar 3, 2018)

Hi, I had a floor socket fitted into the floor on our 2002 Mohican which took a chrome pole that then took either the round cafe table or the oblong table. I have since changed to a 2009 Cheyenne, does anyone know if it's OK to fit the floor adapted 2ft into the lounge floor from the back of the cab seats, I'm worried that there may be electrics or pipes within the floor structure or is the floor just plywood on slab insulation, the floor socket is about 40mm deep.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ah, I see the reason for the other post now


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

Why don't you just buy a tripod to sit the pole in, we have done this and it means you are not tied to where you actually have to have the table. https://www.amazon.co.uk/Flame-06362-01-Table-Legs-Tripod/dp/B0071ZHXRA This one is black but we have had many years and it is just silver metal coloured.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Good idea, can be used outside too, I'd seen them before but completely forgot about it.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

randonneur said:


> Why don't you just buy a tripod to sit the pole in, we have done this and it means you are not tied to where you actually have to have the table. https://www.amazon.co.uk/Flame-06362-01-Table-Legs-Tripod/dp/B0071ZHXRA This one is black but we have had many years and it is just silver metal coloured.


Tripods are deadly, causing more accidents than any other item in your motorhome. If you lean on the table when arising from sitting the table can collapse.

For the same reason, office chairs were banned many years ago, all office chairs have to have five spars rather than three.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I purchased a new small table with tripod and have never used the tripod as it is too small.
However, two instances that may be useful...
I had to drill the roof in my Tracker for a new aerial...drilled a mm or two at a time exposing cables which weren't severed....just brushed!
I then drilled the floor for a new table socket...checked underneath for any obvious problem then drilled a couple of mm at a time, as above, and found no problems.

One or two mm at a time seems to work:wink2:


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

Drew said:


> Tripods are deadly, causing more accidents than any other item in your motorhome. If you lean on the table when arising from sitting the table can collapse.
> 
> For the same reason, office chairs were banned many years ago, all office chairs have to have five spars rather than three.


50cm

Our table top is about 50 cm square so the tripod is very stable, there are only two of us so perfect. Found that the swing arm table that was in the Tracker was prone to tipping even when tightened up, so its in the loft.


----------

